# Garlic



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Heather,I am thinking of purchasing your book, but I notice that a lot of your recipes call for garlic. I have both IBS and GERD and eating garlic seems to trigger nausea in me. Have you heard of this before, or do you think something else is causing the nausea? Some other ingredient that I'm overlooking?By the way, your cooking show on the internet is great. I'm looking forward to the next episode.Regards,Lynne


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Lynne - Garlic is a very effective digestive aid, and is anti-gas, but for some people its sulfur compounds cause GI distress. If you feel it's causing nausea for you, trust your instincts and just omit it from recipes. You may want to try and remember if most of the instances where you've had trouble with garlic were also with foods that were greasy, had red meat, or dairy. Oftentimes people have GI problems they associate with garlic or spices when it's actually trigger foods (usually fats) that are causing problems, not the seasonings. You might see how you do with something like a grilled fish that has a garlic marinade, served with rice or pasta or some other soluble fiber. Or, you could simply play it safe and eliminate garlic from recipes. Best,Heather


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Heather,Thanks so much for your reply. I believe it is the garlic itself that is the problem, as I have experienced nausea even when eating fat-free, dairy-free, meatless dishes. So I suppose I will just have to eliminate it. Too bad, because I love the taste!Thanks again,Lynne


----------

